# Rex & the struggles of eating while not lying down



## JakeRS (Mar 8, 2018)

Not sure if this would classify as being lazy, but it's something


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha. He's not spoiled, no not at all:laugh:


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

:lol::roflmao:


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

Ahh, the life of leisure!


----------

